# Anyone own a Czech or DDR working line dog?



## AdamGates

What is it like to live with your individual dog? Any pictures? What are the health of these dogs like? If they have a job can they still be a family pet?


----------



## gsdsar

Honestly. It's the individual dog. Too general to say with any certainty. It's hard to lump " lineage" into one way of being. 

Personally mine are lovely to live with. Had some teenage rank issues with my last boy, have not hit that stage with my new puppy. 

But those are my dogs. I can't speak for every dog if this lineage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PupperLove

I have a full DDR female pup as of now, and she's great! She's a ton of fun to live with. She's confident, energetic, but also has a good ability to calm down in the house for a pup!). She's a lot more mouthy than my other GSD ever was. She is very clear headed as well. As far as health goes, you need to find out what exactly your breeder is doing as far as health tests. There can be problems with health in any bloodline. Find out what it is your breeder is producing as far as working drives. The breeder I got Tinah (Tina) from has certain breedings and even particular pups from litters that need to go to working homes, and several others that do completely fine in an active family setting. 

Home << Melinda at Vom Gildaf is great. She currently has a DDR litter on the ground out of Kantor and Mako. Tinah is out of Kantor and Edge. I met Melinda's dogs, and they are very fun, outgoing, and have awesome temperaments.


----------



## Narny

AdamGates said:


> What is it like to live with your individual dog? Any pictures? What are the health of these dogs like? If they have a job can they still be a family pet?


I think it's varies based on your breeder honestly. Lulu is both Czech and DDR. She gets a little nervous more than I would like. And by Nervous I mean she yawns due to stress in the car and other social situations. At home she is a low to middle drive dog thats got one **** of a ball and food drive. She doesn't have much of a prey drive but I think I under the right situation I could foster that and help it grow.

when I first was looking for a breeder, people told me that they thought the dam and sire that I have chosen may be to much for me. 

I just made sure that I was very honest with the breeder about what kind of dog it is we really needed. I was blessed and Lulu is perfect for us. 

I also prayed a lot lol because I'm a control freak and I wasn't able to meet lulu before the breeder delivered her to me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny

Narny said:


> I think it's varies based on your breeder honestly. Lulu is both Czech and DDR. She gets a little nervous more than I would like. And by Nervous I mean she yawns due to stress in the car and other social situations. At home she is a low to middle drive dog thats got one **** of a ball and food drive. She doesn't have much of a prey drive but I think I under the right situation I could foster that and help it grow.
> 
> when I first was looking for a breeder, people told me that they thought the dam and sire that I have chosen may be to much for me.
> 
> I just made sure that I was very honest with the breeder about what kind of dog it is we really needed. I was blessed and Lulu is perfect for us.
> 
> I also prayed a lot lol because I'm a control freak and I wasn't able to meet lulu before the breeder delivered her to me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is my Lulu.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My female is 1/2 Czech mixed with DDR and some WG working lines.

G Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac

She is a lot of dog. 

Intense, strong willed, very biddable though, wants to interact/work with me. Can be quite pushy.

She is high drive, almost extreme and has a hard time capping herself (which is a mixture of training and genetics in my opinion). Lower thresholds and can be quite civil/sharp in her work.

I would say she has good nerve and is great with kids and people. 

She has flashy obedience, amazing toy drive, and okay food drive. But her hunt drive is through the rough and will literally search until she finds what she is looking for. My male is the same and I believe this comes from the sire side (DDR/WG) as most of the progeny from that sire excels in nose work, tracking, etc.

Zefra took about 18-24 months to really settle in the house. She was always "busy" and still is sorta that way if she is not properly exercised but I don't mind it so it doesn't bother me so much.

She is a overall healthy dog and has good prelims for hips/elbows and is DM N/N by parentage.

If it wasn't for my crazy life right now, would be titled in schH and nose work. She trains in both and also does dock diving and lure coursing. She has done agility (no trials because I don't have any interest at this point) and a few other fun venues as well.


----------



## AdamGates

Narny said:


> I think it's varies based on your breeder honestly. Lulu is both Czech and DDR. She gets a little nervous more than I would like. And by Nervous I mean she yawns due to stress in the car and other social situations. At home she is a low to middle drive dog thats got one **** of a ball and food drive. She doesn't have much of a prey drive but I think I under the right situation I could foster that and help it grow.
> 
> when I first was looking for a breeder, people told me that they thought the dam and sire that I have chosen may be to much for me.
> 
> I just made sure that I was very honest with the breeder about what kind of dog it is we really needed. I was blessed and Lulu is perfect for us.
> 
> I also prayed a lot lol because I'm a control freak and I wasn't able to meet lulu before the breeder delivered her to me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is the nervousness due to the breeding or is it lack of exposure or is it just the dog's personality? Do you work your dog at all or is she just a family pet companion? BTW she is beautiful


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Narny said:


> I think it's varies based on your breeder honestly. Lulu is both Czech and DDR. She gets a little nervous more than I would like. And by Nervous I mean she yawns due to stress in the car and other social situations. At home she is a low to middle drive dog thats got one **** of a ball and food drive. She doesn't have much of a prey drive but I think I under the right situation I could foster that and help it grow.
> 
> when I first was looking for a breeder, people told me that they thought the dam and sire that I have chosen may be to much for me.
> 
> I just made sure that I was very honest with the breeder about what kind of dog it is we really needed. I was blessed and Lulu is perfect for us.
> 
> I also prayed a lot lol because I'm a control freak and I wasn't able to meet lulu before the breeder delivered her to me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would love to see a pedigree if you have one.

Also, the yawning could be a capping issues. I know some dogs who are unable to cap themselves (excitement, anxious, frustration, drive) do this and have seen it done. It was explained to me that this is a release for them, not so much "nervous" behaviour but a way to release what they are feeling. I have seen it in protection and obedience where the drive is too much to handle for the dog or the handler doesn't know how to "help the dog" and it comes out in a yawn with a little noise.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

PupperLove said:


> I have a full DDR female pup as of now, and she's great! She's a ton of fun to live with. She's confident, energetic, but also has a good ability to calm down in the house for a pup!). She's a lot more mouthy than my other GSD ever was. She is very clear headed as well. As far as health goes, you need to find out what exactly your breeder is doing as far as health tests. There can be problems with health in any bloodline. Find out what it is your breeder is producing as far as working drives. The breeder I got Tinah (Tina) from has certain breedings and even particular pups from litters that need to go to working homes, and several others that do completely fine in an active family setting.
> 
> Home << Melinda at Vom Gildaf is great. She currently has a DDR litter on the ground out of Kantor and Mako. Tinah is out of Kantor and Edge. I met Melinda's dogs, and they are very fun, outgoing, and have awesome temperaments.


I watched this litter and really like them. Adorable pup!


----------



## AdamGates

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My female is 1/2 Czech mixed with DDR and some WG working lines.
> 
> G Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac
> 
> She is a lot of dog.
> 
> Intense, strong willed, very biddable though, wants to interact/work with me. Can be quite pushy.
> 
> She is high drive, almost extreme and has a hard time capping herself (which is a mixture of training and genetics in my opinion). Lower thresholds and can be quite civil/sharp in her work.
> 
> 
> I would say she has good nerve and is great with kids and people.
> 
> She has flashy obedience, amazing toy drive, and okay food drive. But her hunt drive is through the rough and will literally search until she finds what she is looking for. My male is the same and I believe this comes from the sire side (DDR/WG) as most of the progeny from that sire excels in nose work, tracking, etc.
> 
> Zefra took about 18-24 months to really settle in the house. She was always "busy" and still is sorta that way if she is not properly exercised but I don't mind it so it doesn't bother me so much.
> 
> She is a overall healthy dog and has good prelims for hips/elbows and is DM N/N by parentage.
> 
> If it wasn't for my crazy life right now, would be titled in schH and nose work. She trains in both and also does dock diving and lure coursing. She has done agility (no trials because I don't have any interest at this point) and a few other fun venues as


What do you mean by pushy? I've never had a working line before, only showlines. Which line would you recommend get for protection work and derrant? I know these two lines are slow to mature but I am willing to wait. I am just not aure if they would be too much dog for me. I can't really tell from the pictures but does she have that huge ddr/czech head?

How much exercise do they need daily? I run about 4 miles a day, 2 in the morning, 2 in the evening. Is that enough? Also, are these lines "affectionate"?


----------



## Narny

I work her. She goes into training, we go to the dog park every day and she still yawns in the car. She is improving now, she used to throw up in the car, and she used to defecate in the car. She will do rally she really likes doing the agility courses the tunnels are her favorite,. Honestly I'm not sure if it's in her breeding or if it's just her personality. She get the long with all dogs even though she's been attacked on a number of occasions. her response is always to come to me she doesn't Yelp or cry or scream or have any negative impact because of it, she just acts like, "okay you're not a friendly dog I'm going back to my mom."

She's also not quite a year yet. Her birthday is on the 13th of September so we're still working on it. I take her to as many places as I can to make sure that she is well socialized and adjusted. I have read though that DDR / Czech dogs can be a little nervous. I don't know what it takes for that but it is what I have read.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117

The questions you are asking could be filled with any sort of GSD or dog for that matter.

And yes, even a showline. My showline/working line male would fit the bill to your questions. He shares the same DDR/WG working line father but his mother is a mixture of Canadian/West German showlines.

HE is more of a deterrent than my 60lbs working dog. 







If you are looking to just have a family companion and dabble in sport work then I would recommend you just find a good breeder in your area who can set you up with the right dog/REGARDLESS of lines.


Every dog is so different, so generalizing how my dog is, won't help you. You need to possibly get around these dogs/lines to understand a overall picture before settling on one line or the other in my opinion. Go out, see which dogs you like, talk to the owners/handlers/breeders, etc. THAT is how you start to form an opinion on these dogs/lines.


----------



## Sunflowers

I do. He was a buzzsaw as a puppy, but has now turned into the most wonderful pet ever.
If you like those lines, make sure you go to a knowledgeable breeder and have her select your puppy. You won't be sorry.


----------



## AdamGates

elisabeth_00117 said:


> The questions you are asking could be filled with any sort of GSD or dog for that matter.
> 
> And yes, even a showline. My showline/working line male would fit the bill to your questions. He shares the same DDR/WG working line father but his mother is a mixture of Canadian/West German showlines.
> 
> HE is more of a deterrent than my 60lbs working dog.
> 
> 
> If you are looking to just have a family companion and dabble in sport work then I would recommend you just find a good breeder in your area who can set you up with the right dog/REGARDLESS of lines.
> 
> 
> Every dog is so different, so generalizing how my dog is, won't help you. You need to possibly get around these dogs/lines to understand a overall picture before settling on one line or the other in my opinion. Go out, see which dogs you like, talk to the owners/handlers/breeders, etc. THAT is how you start to form an opinion on these dogs/lines.


Your dog looks amazingly awesome. Well I read that if you get a GSD for sport than it is not suitable for protection work. Is that true? That is why I am looking into DDR and Czech lines because I was told that they were bred to do protection work and not sport. There is a couple I know that goes to the same dog park as I do that owns a Czech German Shepherd that was trained as an Executive Protection Dog and I really liked his temperament and looks but the owner told me that the breeder's puppies go for around $8000. I've never spent more than a $1500 on a dog in my life.

Is it possible for me to ask you where you got your working/showline dog from? All my past GSDs weren't very good deterrents, a trainer told me that they lacked civil drive since they were show lines.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I highly suggest you make some contacts with a local schH club or PSA club. 

By the sounds of your posts (please do not take any offense) you are going by a lot of "hear-say" and internet fotter. 

Go to the source.

Get around people who are doing protection work - it's A LOT of time, money and dedication to get a dog trained in this area and a liability if not done properly - 

I am in Canada and would not recommend my breeder, TBH.

One person who I would recommend you contact and is a member here is Robin Herta. She is very widely respected and her dogs speak for themselves! 

Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## AdamGates

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I highly suggest you make some contacts with a local schH club or PSA club.
> 
> By the sounds of your posts (please do not take any offense) you are going by a lot of "hear-say" and internet fotter.
> 
> Go to the source.
> 
> Get around people who are doing protection work - it's A LOT of time, money and dedication to get a dog trained in this area and a liability if not done properly -
> 
> I am in Canada and would not recommend my breeder, TBH.
> 
> One person who I would recommend you contact and is a member here is Robin Herta. She is very widely respected and her dogs speak for themselves!
> 
> Huerta Hof German Shepherds


Ok thank you. Should I contact breeders too? I am in Austin, Texas. Do you know of any breeders that owns or has experience with both lines that I can contact in additional to the clubs around here?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Contact Dave Kroyer (Austin) and visit his facility.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

I have said this before, but IMO, the majority of GSDs sold as DDR or Czech have little in common with the original DDR/Czech dogs such as the former Pohranici Straze kennel/lines. They have been diluted and their appeal is their bone and pigment. They were originally known for being very aggressive, dominant and independent, and not necessarily that prey driven. I don't buy that they take longer to mature. I'd argue that people are waiting to see more prey drive from these lines and it often isn't there to the degree of an extreme West German workingline dog's prey drive. The old lines are gone and now you often have these lines that are marketed as something they are not. There are some people still breeding solid Czech lines, but even kennels like Eurosport k-9 in Slovakia crossbreed with West German working lines to get a sportier dog. 
The problem with training a dog in sport and then converting it to a protection dog, is that you make it harder for the dog to truely protect because there is so much early emphasis/training on obedience at an early age and the dog learns to see the helper as a someone to play a game with rather than a real threat. It really depends on the genetics of the dog. But most people into protection sports want to start training their dog from a young puppy, especially introducing rag work, tug, etc. 
Also, a lot of the West German working lines have what Helmut Raiser calls hypertrophic prey drive, which is lacking in other aspects of aggression.


----------



## PupperLove

Elizabeth, I just love Stark! Every time I see a picture of him, he reminds me so much of my dog Jackson who is also a DDR/WGSL and weighs in around 90 lbs. <3 I tend to agree, that they both look intimidating.



























..... but he likes to hoard all the pink toys!
And this may also be hearsay, but I have heard that the mixing of lines can sometimes be an iffy thing to do. Jackson is not what I would consider the ideal GSD. He has a very low threshold, higher drives, high energy, and is on the fearful side which comes off as intimidating. Although I would consider him to be scared moreso than anything, I am not sure if it would be possible for anyone to get too close to me in a threatening manner without getting bit. For instance if we get charged by a dog, he puts himself between me and the dog when he is generally apprehensive of other dogs. He's an awesome pet and does great in the house. He's my <3 Maybe I put too much faith into him, but I would take him anywhere if I felt unsafe...but on the downside he does take management.

I guess if you are just looking for a good dog to have around the house who has the look and the bark, you could pretty much go to any breeder who has that look you are going for. Make sure the dogs have good temperaments and the breeder can give you in depth information on the dogs in the pedigree, and why they chose that particular breeding. And like already stated, its not so much the line as the particular dogs. So learn about the breeder's dogs first.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Chip Blasiole said:


> I have said this before, but IMO, the majority of GSDs sold as DDR or Czech have little in common with the original DDR/Czech dogs such as the former Pohranici Straze kennel/lines. They have been diluted and their appeal is their bone and pigment. They were originally known for being very aggressive, dominant and independent, and not necessarily that prey driven. I don't buy that they take longer to mature. I'd argue that people are waiting to see more prey drive from these lines and it often isn't there to the degree of an extreme West German workingline dog's prey drive. The old lines are gone and now you often have these lines that are marketed as something they are not. There are some people still breeding solid Czech lines, but even kennels like Eurosport k-9 in Slovakia crossbreed with West German working lines to get a sportier dog.
> The problem with training a dog in sport and then converting it to a protection dog, is that you make it harder for the dog to truely protect because there is so much early emphasis/training on obedience at an early age and the dog learns to see the helper as a someone to play a game with rather than a real threat. It really depends on the genetics of the dog. But most people into protection sports want to start training their dog from a young puppy, especially introducing rag work, tug, etc.
> Also, a lot of the West German working lines have what Helmut Raiser calls hypertrophic prey drive, which is lacking in other aspects of aggression.


I tend to agree with your opinion.

Although my dog is a mix of lines, I have been told by respected people in the GSD world that she resembles her mother line almost to a "T". Which, I tend to enjoy. 

I do however, for sport, tend to like the combo of the WG/Czech pedigrees **** BUT **** to me, this is not what the GSD should be - a sport dog - it should be a everything dog, capable of so much more - including real work such as police/military/family guardian/live stock guardian/herding dog/etc.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

PupperLove said:


> Elizabeth, I just love Stark! Every time I see a picture of him, he reminds me so much of my dog Jackson who is also a DDR/WGSL and weighs in around 90 lbs. <3 I tend to agree, that they both look intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but he likes to hoard all the pink toys!
> And this may also be hearsay, but I have heard that the mixing of lines can sometimes be an iffy thing to do. Jackson is not what I would consider the ideal GSD. He has a very low threshold, higher drives, high energy, and is on the fearful side which comes off as intimidating. Although I would consider him to be scared moreso than anything, I am not sure if it would be possible for anyone to get too close to me in a threatening manner without getting bit. For instance if we get charged by a dog, he puts himself between me and the dog when he is generally apprehensive of other dogs. He's an awesome pet and does great in the house. He's my <3 Maybe I put too much faith into him, but I would take him anywhere if I felt unsafe...but on the downside he does take management.
> 
> I guess if you are just looking for a good dog to have around the house who has the look and the bark, you could pretty much go to any breeder who has that look you are going for. Make sure the dogs have good temperaments and the breeder can give you in depth information on the dogs in the pedigree, and why they chose that particular breeding. And like already stated, its not so much the line as the particular dogs. So learn about the breeder's dogs first.


Your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Rinegunner

My dog is a ddr. His breeder says he likes them for their bone density and structure, as well as the hips. Thats what sold me, after going through the hip thing with my last gsd. This guy is built more like a dump truck. He is supposed to be medium drive but so far is nothing I cant handle. Not nearly as affectionate as my last one but very playful and protective. I think the key is just like any other line of gsd, constant work and love and they will be fine. Still a good idea to match up with a breeder that has what you are looking for.


----------



## KZoppa

OP if you're looking for a breeder experienced in WL and SL dogs, I'd definitely agree with the Huerta Hof suggestion. Robin's dogs are mostly German SL but she has a couple WL females that are absolutely beautiful. They DO work their dogs and Robin recently did a WL/SL cross. The pups are beautiful and maturing nicely. 


My 6 month old male is DDR/Czech. He's learned to chill out a bit in the house but he's still crazy. He's learning. He "leaks" energy. If he's not allowed to be wild and crazy, he'll whine and get barky. This has diminished a great deal but it's still there. He does a lot of yawning when he's not getting his way but he's pretty confident and wants to please. I cant wait to see the adult he becomes. He also does pretty good with other animals though he does get excited and forgets his manners. 

He's really a fun pup and I'd definitely go back to Weberhaus for another pup. He's healthy and has had zero problems so far. He will go and go and go if I let him energy wise.


----------



## Rbeckett

My girl is from a Czech working line and has made the transition to being a family pet very nicely. She was originally in training to be a service dog but had an issue that prevented her from completing the training. Now that we have almost eliminated that issue we are going to finish her training in the spring of 2014. In the meantime she will get her regular vocabulary and her regular treatment according to her latest schedule. Getting on a schedule and setting up a routine is the best thing you can do for you and your dog. Good luck and it is a great show too....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## AdamGates

Rbeckett said:


> My girl is from a Czech working line and has made the transition to being a family pet very nicely. She was originally in training to be a service dog but had an issue that prevented her from completing the training. Now that we have almost eliminated that issue we are going to finish her training in the spring of 2014. In the meantime she will get her regular vocabulary and her regular treatment according to her latest schedule. Getting on a schedule and setting up a routine is the best thing you can do for you and your dog. Good luck and it is a great show too....
> 
> Wheelchair Bob


May I ask what the issue was?


----------



## boomer11

I hate when people say they have a pure ddr dog like it's something special. Although I'm sure there are dogs with strong influences to ddr genes but most dogs now days are all mixed. To me "pure" ddr is nothing more than a marketing ploy. I could show you a dog mixed with ddr Czech wg and tell you it's full ddr and you wouldn't even know the difference unless you had a pedigree and was well versed in the difference lines. 

With that said, just go to a good breeder and tell them what you want. Within a litter there will be dogs that are super high drive and others who would be good family pets. Mine is mostly Czech with some ddr and west german mixed in. He is medium drive and settles in the house well. Absolutely fearless and high threshold. You said your older dogs weren't intimidating because they were show lines? Are you expecting your czech/ddr dog to rip a robbers heart out? Get anything working line and a dark mostly black german Shepherd should be enough to scare away anyone. If a robber sees a barking german Shepherd and still comes in, you got bigger worries and no dog trained in protection is going to be a match for a gun. Stop worrying about the lines and just go to a good breeder. Btw I wouldn't pay 8 grand for a dog. That's insane!


----------



## AdamGates

boomer11 said:


> I hate when people say they have a pure ddr dog like it's something special. Although I'm sure there are dogs with strong influences to ddr genes but most dogs now days are all mixed. To me "pure" ddr is nothing more than a marketing ploy. I could show you a dog mixed with ddr Czech wg and tell you it's full ddr and you wouldn't even know the difference unless you had a pedigree and was well versed in the difference lines.
> 
> With that said, just go to a good breeder and tell them what you want. Within a litter there will be dogs that are super high drive and others who would be good family pets. Mine is mostly Czech with some ddr and west german mixed in. He is medium drive and settles in the house well. Absolutely fearless and high threshold. You said your older dogs weren't intimidating because they were show lines? Are you expecting your czech/ddr dog to rip a robbers heart out? Get anything working line and a dark mostly black german Shepherd should be enough to scare away anyone. If a robber sees a barking german Shepherd and still comes in, you got bigger worries and no dog trained in protection is going to be a match for a gun. Stop worrying about the lines and just go to a good breeder. Btw I wouldn't pay 8 grand for a dog. That's insane!


LOL no I do not expect the czech/ddr dog to rip a robbers heart out. What I meant when I was talking about my earlier dogs was that a stranger could sneak up on my dogs and they wouldn't even react at all. Basically they weren't environmentally aware of anything. There was an incident where my security cameras outside my home caught a burglar jumping the fence and my dogs DIDN't even bark or react. They just looked at him and went back to sleep.

So I should look into getting a black, black sable or bicolor shepherd? Yeah 8 grand for a puppy is insane. I actually talked to that breeder and they said his dogs are pure ddr with frozen semen....

Also "generally" are czechs more high strung than ddr?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Our boy’s Dam came over from Czechoslovakia and whelped here in the US. He is out of Navar Hronovsky Pramen CMKU _(Pluto z Pohranicni Straze CMKU V Kami Hronovsky Pramen CMKU)_ and Brta Tomuv Sen CZR _(Tom z Pohranicni CMKU V Daja z Hundorfu CMKU)_ So does this mean he is full Czech? Sorry, don't know much about bloodlines.

Anyway…. he is our 4th GSD and has the biggest, funniest personality out of all of them! This is a dog who loves life large and wants to experience EVERYTHING at full tilt! Tremendous drive when working, but able to just lay in the house too. But then he gets antsy and starts to “talk” and we have to go out and play Frisbee several times per day! Love kids, he is a “presenter” even if you’ve been gone only 15 minutes (LOL), not interested in making friends with strangers but doesn’t care if they pet him. Loves to climb up on our lap and bury his head under our arm! If any of “HIS” people come to the house, his antics to greet them are hysterical! He rides our jet ski with my husband at 35 mph, dock dives, tubes, loves to catch his chuck-it Frisbee in the air,and drools out the window when we pull up to the drive up at the bank where the tellers give him cookies ! I would have another one like him in a second! 
View attachment 108466

View attachment 108474

View attachment 108482

Good luck in your search! There are some very qualified people here that can help you!
Moms


----------



## volcano

My dog is Czech x Czech/DDR. Im a first time owner and we do great together. Im guessing shes medium drive? I hear about problems with high drive dogs and we dont have those. She does great at shutzhund prey work, and has alot of focus, things people say are distractions like group classes and dog parks actually make her focus on me more. Shwe has never met a person she didnt like, but if you tried walking into the backyard she would alert and bark like mad facing you with ears and tail up, and shes 9 months. The main bad thing she does is grab small items and take them into the backyard, she tears paper towels into shreds. She also gets along with all dogs, she doesnt shy away but greets with ears down/submission.


----------



## AdamGates

Momto2GSDs said:


> Our boy’s Dam came over from Czechoslovakia and whelped here in the US. He is out of Navar Hronovsky Pramen CMKU _(Pluto z Pohranicni Straze CMKU V Kami Hronovsky Pramen CMKU)_ and Brta Tomuv Sen CZR _(Tom z Pohranicni CMKU V Daja z Hundorfu CMKU)_ So does this mean he is full Czech? Sorry, don't know much about bloodlines.
> 
> Anyway…. he is our 4th GSD and has the biggest, funniest personality out of all of them! This is a dog who loves life large and wants to experience EVERYTHING at full tilt! Tremendous drive when working, but able to just lay in the house too. But then he gets antsy and starts to “talk” and we have to go out and play Frisbee several times per day! Love kids, he is a “presenter” even if you’ve been gone only 15 minutes (LOL), not interested in making friends with strangers but doesn’t care if they pet him. Loves to climb up on our lap and bury his head under our arm! If any of “HIS” people come to the house, his antics to greet them are hysterical! He rides our jet ski with my husband at 35 mph, dock dives, tubes, loves to catch his chuck-it Frisbee in the air,and drools out the window when we pull up to the drive up at the bank where the tellers give him cookies ! I would have another one like him in a second!
> View attachment 108466
> 
> View attachment 108474
> 
> View attachment 108482
> 
> Good luck in your search! There are some very qualified people here that can help you!
> Moms


Was he harder to handle as a puppy than your other GSDs?


----------



## bga

Sunflowers said:


> I do. He was a buzzsaw as a puppy, but has now turned into the most wonderful pet ever.
> If you like those lines, make sure you go to a knowledgeable breeder and have her select your puppy. You won't be sorry.


Thank-you Sunflowers. We also have a Narnia dog. We love him, but he has yet to exit the "buzzsaw" phase, as he's barely 4 months old. Glad it will end some day though....


----------



## Momto2GSDs

AdamGates said:


> Was he harder to handle as a puppy than your other GSDs?


I was actually worried that we had gotten a "couch potato" until he was about 8 months old because he slept so much and didn't play a lot. BOY....was I wrong!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: He did do a lot of barking while he watched me in agility class working our other dog, but he is a very vocal dog, where our German/Czech female and our past ones were not unless alerting to something. He typically barks half way around the agility course because he's having so much fun! 
He can just about pull my 250 pound husband to his knees when he is tracking because he is SO strong and LOVES it so much!  
Our others were half Czech too. They all had similiarities, but ALL SO different! He wasn't "hard" to handle, we just have to manage him because he has so much exuberance for everything!
We LOVE the Czech or the Czech/German mix, and I think you will too especially since you do out door activities.
Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi in my avatar, love her to death
danger danger vom kleinen hain


----------



## Chip Blasiole

You really need to decide what you want in a dog and go out and see some dogs training. Again, the primary influence on the dog's temperament are going to be its parents, not whether it is Czech or DDR. Also, what specifically are your goals for the dog? Even then, pups are a crapshoot. You sound like you are concerned you might end up with too much dog for you to handle. That isn't likely unless you have some good connections to people with strong dogs and since you are green that isn't going to happen. You should be able to manage most any pup unless you don't do any self education on how to raise a pup with some drive and character.


----------



## charliebarnes

*** Removed by ADMIN ***

Soliciting females for your male is not allowed on this board. You might try some of the GSD groups on FaceBook. 

ADMIN


----------



## Stahl

I know this is an old thread. I have a 7 month old, he's Czech and DDR lines. He has heaps of pohranicni straze dogs in his lineage. His great grandfather is Chuligan z pohranicni straze. He is everything that they should be. He's blacker than the night, bold, fearless with nerves of steel. Nothing fazes this boy. He's going to be a big dog. Has an amazing personality very strong nose,intense shake. Just a great pup.


----------



## WateryTart

Stahl said:


> I know this is an old thread. I have a 7 month old, he's Czech and DDR lines. He has heaps of pohranicni straze dogs in his lineage. His great grandfather is Chuligan z pohranicni straze. He is everything that they should be. He's blacker than the night, bold, fearless with nerves of steel. Nothing fazes this boy. He's going to be a big dog. Has an amazing personality very strong nose,intense shake. Just a great pup.


He sounds amazing! He seems to have a mystique and a darkness, like a good cologne. Does he have many schutzhunds in his pedigree?


----------

